# Logan 2557 variable speed hard to turn



## Headrc (Nov 16, 2018)

I am in the process of cleaning and reassembling my Logan 12" 2557 with variable speed.  I have it completely apart and I am working on the pedestal that has the motor and variable speed in it.  Without taking the variable speed completely apart I have cleaned as best I can and oiled the speed screw and anything else I think might need it.  Although I do not see any grease or oil fittings.  My question is, without the whole lathe assembled and spinning, the variable speed i really hard to turn.  Logan instructs not to turn it unless the lathe is spinning to save the belts wear and tear.  However, in its current state should it be that hard to turn?  Does the lathe turning the pulleys make this easier?  Or should I be tearing the whole variable speed apart to clean and oil etc.?  Thanks in advance.  Richard


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi Richard,
there may be a lot of binding on the variable speed pulley components when the lathe is not turning.
it is foreseeable that the thrust load on the pulley that is not in motion will be great, as the pulley half appears to slide on the shaft.

here is link to a picture of the drive system
http://www.lathes.co.uk/logan/page2.html

if i'm seeing the system correctly, the sliding motion of the pulley half allows the belt to climb or descend in the belt channel,
thus giving the variable speed.

there is a possibility that the bushings and/or shafts may be stiff due to rust or lack of lubrication


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 16, 2018)

If the variable speed drive has two variable pitch pulleys, which I think is sometimes called a Reeves Drive, you can break the adjustment mechanism by forcing a speed change when the pulleys are not spinning.


----------



## Headrc (Nov 16, 2018)

Thanks ....I am just trying to decide if I want to disturb the variable speed and disassemble it in some way.  If I don't have to ...and in fact it should be stiff when not really in operation ...I would rather not.  Has anyone ever done this ...try to turn it when no connected and turning the lathet?


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 17, 2018)

If you study either of the two 2500 Series manuals in Downloads, you will I think see why the speed control mechanism would be difficult to turn without the motor turning if the belts are tight.  If you slacken and remove the belts, it should turn easily.


----------



## Headrc (Nov 17, 2018)

The belts are completely slack ...meaning the lathe is completely taken apart.  So with that info ...I guess I will be tearing the speed/reeves mechanism apart today.  Does anyone have any pointers on doing this and not destroying the calibration?


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 17, 2018)

Before you start, take BEFORE photos and either annotate them or sketch drawings to show critical dimensions.  I would focus on determining which part or parts is/are causing the stiffness and go no farther than rectifying the stiffness.  If possible, crank the mechanism all the way to one end of the range or the other and note the speed dial reading.  Match-mark the gears with felt-tip pin so that they can be reassembled as the were before disassembly.  If you find it necessary to remove them.  Don't remove them unless you have to.

There are two parts manuals in Downloads.  The second part of the larger one is actually a catalog.  I was going to separate them but found the PDF to be locked and didn't spend the time trying to unlock it.  But use the larger one as the exploded view drawing of the 2460 variable speed drive in the smaller one does not show the gears and speed indicator pointer.  The scan of the larger one is also better quality.


----------



## Headrc (Nov 17, 2018)

Yep ...I was planning on all the procedures you indicated.   And I have the parts catalog with the list of parts ...but not the one with the actual diagrams.  So I will look for that here ...thanks.


----------



## Headrc (Nov 17, 2018)

Well I tore it apart today ...first off the whole fork assembly was locked up.  I got it freed up and it moves ...albeit not by hand.  Anyone know if it use to be easy to move by hand?  Secondly ...I really do not think the Reeves/variable speed was calibrated right in the first place as when I put it together just like it was previously the operation of it does not make sense to me compared to the speed read out.  Again, if anyone here has experience with this assembly ...the help will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 18, 2018)

I have no experience with the machine or a similar assembly but would assume after looking at the exploded view that with the belts off that the threaded rod should turn freely.

If you don't trust the indicator, best thing to do is to borrow or rent a tachometer and check the speed.  Then adjust the gears so that the pointer is correct.


----------



## Headrc (Nov 18, 2018)

Yes on both those comments.  I did find some videos showing machines in operation and that fork has got to be hand free.  So I am working on that, it may require a torch which is something I do not own yet.  But my neighbor has one.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 19, 2018)

OK.  Good luck!


----------



## Headrc (Nov 19, 2018)

Problem solved I believe.  The answer ...electrolysis.  I put the whole fork assembly in my electrolysis bin for 24 hours, then worked with it with some PB blaster and the assembly now moves easily and smoothly.  I also think I have figured out how you calibrate it.  But that won't be proven until I have everything back together and running again.  Thanks all for your input ...and if anyone has questions on the Reeves variable speed on the Logan Lathes ask away .....


----------

